# How do you add web page icons...



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

For all those technology gurus out there, or maybe I'm just a simpleton...

How do you ad the little icon to a webpage - you know the one that shows up by the address? APC has the one that looks like pearling glosso on a black background. I'm wondering about addinging one to my personal webpage so everyone visiting can see it. Anyone know?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

APC has no practical icon. I inserted the statement below to my web page:

AQUATIC PLANT CENTRAL

It would be nice for APC to create an icon.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Is this good?


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Save the 16x16 pixel image as a .ico file and upload it to the root folder of your webspace. Will be placed in the address bar automatically.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

> APC has the one that looks like pearling glosso on a black background.


 Where is it?

How about this?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The proper technical term for them is FavIcon. A quick search in Google will find many tools on how to create and code them into your sites.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a link to one: http://www.favicon.com/


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I misunderstood what sorenweis asked. Anyway, I learned favicon today.

I use Explorer. A couple of days ago APC link had a distinctive icon in my favorites list. Today while trying to understand what favicon is I saw that the icon for APC has been replaced with the classical explorer icon. Can it be retrieved?


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

> APC has the one that looks like pearling glosso on a black background.


Hehe... Here's a few other that didn't get picked:

















































Rename them to favicon.ico if you'd like use them.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

I made mine a couple years ago with the amazon sword I had in a tank at home. Think I might redo it because it reminds me of another plant that I don't want to promote.


----------



## sorenweis (May 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! 
I totally lost track of this thread, whoops. Thanks for the clarification of the name as well (Favicon).
-jason


----------

